# Carboy sizes and headspace



## tacomaguy20 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello everyone, I was wondering that for 5 gallon and 6 gallon carboys, how much extra do they hold? I mean if you were to completely fill them up to the brim. If I make a 6 gallon batch of wine and then rack a couple times, I'm already under 6 gallons...so is the remaining space too much without top up? I've heard to leave as little headspace as possible but are we talking all the way up to the stopper or just to the beginning of the neck? I appreciate any clarification.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2011)

3-4 inches below the very tip top. You need to leave a bit of room for expansion in the neck but not too much.


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Jun 11, 2011)

so if I put in exactly 6 gallons, would that be right at the line or below? I guess what I was wondering is should I make batches slightly larger than six gallons so there is no topping up. I'm not using a kit and would prefer not to dilute the wine with water or mix in some other wine that tastes different.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 11, 2011)

If your using a new Italian carboy they hold more than 6 gallons, more like 6.25.


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm actually have a 6 gallon carboy and I have a better bottle as well


----------



## closetwine (Jun 11, 2011)

If you have a 1- gallon handy, then I would make over and use the 1-gallon to top up. Thats just me though... A little extra wine never hurts... (Until the next morning)


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Jun 11, 2011)

well the primary is plenty large to accommodate a larger batch than 6 gallons and I do have several one gallon jugs. Your just saying save the extra in a jug and then top off with it later? what if the jug is not full wouldn't there be just as much risk leaving extra headspace in that jug as there would be in the carboy?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

Tacoma you have what is considered a 6 gallon carboy. If it is glass and has ribs around the sides it is an Italian carboy like Mike said and closer to 6.25 gallons. I would suggest you get something that is exactly 1 gallon and fill your carboy up 6x with it and mark your carboy at the 6 gallon mark. Then you can use a large measuring cup to fill it the rest of the way to see how huch it really holds.

The Better Bottles I believe are more true to form.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

I also agree with CL. If I am buying juice, I always buy 6.5 - 7 gallons so I have extra for topping off with. I just keep the extra in 1/2 gallon or wine bottles with bungs and air locks.


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Jun 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Tacoma you have what is considered a 6 gallon carboy. If it is glass and has ribs around the sides it is an Italian carboy like Mike said and closer to 6.25 gallons. I would suggest you get something that is exactly 1 gallon and fill your carboy up 6x with it and mark your carboy at the 6 gallon mark. Then you can use a large measuring cup to fill it the rest of the way to see how huch it really holds.
> 
> The Better Bottles I believe are more true to form.



I did that before for my primaries but I didn't do it for my secondaries because I didn't realize how important the headspace was when making wine. Now that I know, I'll probably do it again.


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Jun 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> I also agree with CL. If I am buying juice, I always buy 6.5 - 7 gallons so I have extra for topping off with. I just keep the extra in 1/2 gallon or wine bottles with bungs and air locks.



does the extra headspace make a difference in these smaller containers? Or because you are just using the wine to top off, it doesn't make much of a difference?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

It won't matter until you stabilize. At that point I would siphon all of the wine back to a primary and sibilize it with k-meta and sorbate and degas. Then transfer it back to your carboy. The remainder should be placed in bottles/jugs sized right. I have plenty of bungs for 750ml and 375ml bottles just for this reason. 

Tacoma, this also works if you're leaving a lot of sediment behind. Instead of dumping it, save it to a 750ml bottle or bigger and let it settle out for a few days and you'll be able to rack another 1/2 bottle or so of wine off of it.


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Jun 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> It won't matter until you stabilize. At that point I would siphon all of the wine back to a primary and sibilize it with k-meta and sorbate and degas. Then transfer it back to your carboy. The remainder should be placed in bottles/jugs sized right. I have plenty of bungs for 750ml and 375ml bottles just for this reason.
> 
> Tacoma, this also works if you're leaving a lot of sediment behind. Instead of dumping it, save it to a 750ml bottle or bigger and let it settle out for a few days and you'll be able to rack another 1/2 bottle or so of wine off of it.



Runningwolf, your process seems different from how I've been doing. I normally have the primary going for about 10 days to 2 weeks. then rack to my carboy, normally I will rack one more time and then let sit for up to 6 months or so. Then I syphon to a bottling bucket and then stabilize and then bottle. I wasn't sure about topping off but most of my batches turned out alright. My last batch went bad and it might have been too much headspace so I came here to ask. Question for you: how does your normal process go. Does it differ a lot from how I've been doing it.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

First off stabilize right after you wine has completed fermentation to protect it from oxydizing.

I ferment in primary till wine reaches about 1.01sg (others go completely dry in primary). I then rack to a carboy to finish the fermentation under airlock. Once the wine is dry I rack, stabilize and degas. several days to a week later I back sweeten. Several days after back sweetening I add super kleer. I let it sit now for about a month and rack off any sediment. At this point I'll let the wine age. I will also cold stabilize between now and bottling time.


----------



## tacomaguy20 (Jun 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> First off stabilize right after you wine has completed fermentation to protect it from oxydizing.
> 
> I ferment in primary till wine reaches about 1.01sg (others go completely dry in primary). I then rack to a carboy to finish the fermentation under airlock. Once the wine is dry I rack, stabilize and degas. several days to a week later I back sweeten. Several days after back sweetening I add super kleer. I let it sit now for about a month and rack off any sediment. At this point I'll let the wine age. I will also cold stabilize between now and bottling time.



Cool thanks, I appreciate all the help.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 11, 2011)

You are welcome. Everything I learned about wine making practically all came from this forum also.


----------



## Redtrk (Jun 11, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Everything I learned about wine making practically all came from this forum also.



Same here and I still have a lot to learn. When in doubt ask and many will be happy to help you.


----------

